# bored on my day off



## iiifugaziii (Jul 24, 2006)

Hie. smokey eye today with some lips! 
Here's what I used:::
Face: oil control lotion, studio fix fluid, loose blot powder. 
Cheeks: Slave to Love blush, shimpange MSF
Lips: whirl lipliner, pink plaid lipstick, heartfelt pink lipglass
Eyes: blacktrack fluidline as base (w/ CCB above it). carbon on lid, vanilla pigment as highlight. Ruby Red pigment in the outter corners.
Lingering brow pencil. 
and that's that.


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Jul 24, 2006)

oh wow! you remind me of the actress Leelee Sobieski! very pretty!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow! You're flawless.


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 24, 2006)

hey girl long time no see



you look fabulous as always, duh


----------



## capspock (Jul 24, 2006)

Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 24, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Coco_Hailey* 
_oh wow! you remind me of the actress Leelee Sobieski! very pretty!_

 





My mouth went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when I saw the pics!! I especially love the last one cuz you can really see the color from the pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 24, 2006)

Gorgeous! This is a great look on you


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW.
Very sultry.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jul 24, 2006)

Gah it's amazing as always. I love everything about it!


----------



## MissAlly (Jul 24, 2006)

Fuck,ladyyyy.Gorgeous.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 24, 2006)

*hot!!!!!*


----------



## Delphi373 (Jul 24, 2006)

Very hot - love the eyes!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 24, 2006)

good lord woman!!!!!! :notworthy:


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Jul 24, 2006)

wow that is very sexy u go gurl lookin all fierce!


----------



## honyd (Jul 24, 2006)

wow that is smokin!!!!


----------



## star1692 (Jul 25, 2006)

omg girl you look amazing....love the piercings too! damn that MU is HOT!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow! I love your FOTD's! Are those your real lashes? If not which ones are they?  I just bought the #4's and #7's and have had fun playing around with them!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jul 25, 2006)

hey chloe thanks! (and thanks to everyone else for the nice compliments !) I wish they were my real lashes! They are actually some cheapy ones I bought, but they look most like #3s. You should get #3's if you haven't tried them already. they're really pretty!


----------



## Shavwi (Jul 25, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## x music is love (Jul 25, 2006)

amaaaaaaazing, as always.  i'm especially liking the lips =]


----------



## Eoraptor (Jul 25, 2006)

I love this look!  With the dark lids, well defined lips and much lighter bicolored shadow higher up.  It's definitely something I'd want to try for a party.


----------



## angelica (Jul 25, 2006)

OMG!! I love this look!!  Your eyes, your lips, you look beautiful.  I hope your bored more often so you can keep posting FOTD's


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 25, 2006)

You Look Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 25, 2006)

HOT!! Loving this look!!


----------



## pinkmilk (Jul 25, 2006)

OMG i LOVE the second picture! Totally flawless.


----------



## pinkmilk (Jul 25, 2006)

Absolutely stunning.

Question: What is the technique you used to get the eyeshadow to fan out at the outer corner of your eye? 
Everytime i do it or try it, I ended up with a bruised looking eye... XP


----------



## Midgard (Jul 25, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## Bianca (Jul 25, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 25, 2006)

great. i love the eyes and skin


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 25, 2006)

oh...i like your lips. very nice color lips and makeup.


----------



## Glitziegal (Jul 25, 2006)

Hubba hubba.  This is beyond beautiful.  I absolutely love it.


----------



## semarie (Jul 25, 2006)

that looks great!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 25, 2006)

i literally WOWed out lout when i saw these pics...


----------



## SugarBabe (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow it's amazing. I love it


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 25, 2006)

wow i luv it... i was wondering when u was going to post another look.  Flawless gurl


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 25, 2006)

You totally kick butt! This look is HOT!


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 25, 2006)

You're absolutely stunning!! What a flawless skin you've got :roll:

You did a really fab job on your eyes, all colours are blended so well! And I  totally love the lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Congrats girl, and wait for more of your FOTD's !!


----------



## Katura (Jul 25, 2006)

That looks awesomely delicious.


----------



## ccarp001 (Jul 25, 2006)

wow! very sexy! you should do a tut for this look!!


----------



## umsaeed77 (Jul 25, 2006)

sexy smokey make up


----------



## Glamgirlie (Jul 25, 2006)

How pretty and flawless. You're stunning!


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ccarp001* 
_wow! very sexy! you should do a tut for this look!!_

 
Yes please, do a tutorial :nod:


----------



## CaramelKiss (Jul 25, 2006)

Hot!!!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 25, 2006)

oh i love your face its amazing, id also love to see the rest of your hair.


----------



## CuteEpy2112 (Jul 25, 2006)

soo gorgeous. its perfectly blended and looks amazing on you!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 25, 2006)

OMG!!! Absolutely jawdropping hot!


















This is for you posting again :woohoo:


----------



## sweetreat (Jul 25, 2006)

smokin hot!
ur skin's sooo flawless!!  *envy*


----------



## PrettyinPink (Jul 25, 2006)

Very Hot!!!! Love It!!!!


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 25, 2006)

Bee-oo-tee-full!  Gorgeous, I hope you post another one soon (like, be bored again today =P)!  Love the Ruby Red on the outer corner!


----------



## mymla (Jul 25, 2006)

Oooh I love it! I especially like the red pigment, it makes the look a bit more fun than just a smokey eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good job!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 25, 2006)

wowwwww 
!!!
thats REALLYYY good.


----------



## user79 (Jul 25, 2006)

Awesome and dramatic look! I really like the red accent.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jul 26, 2006)

i love the ruby red on the outer corners


----------



## lola336 (Jul 26, 2006)

beautiful as always!


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 26, 2006)

awesome suggestion with the rudy red in the outer bit...you are so beautiful + your make up is perfect


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jul 26, 2006)

this is my fave from you so far!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks lovely.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 26, 2006)

Wowza!! I love the pinky shade on your eyes, it's hot!


----------



## Ksstavros (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mymla* 
_Oooh I love it! I especially like the red pigment, it makes the look a bit more fun than just a smokey eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good job!_

 
I agree........you are very good with eyes!!


----------



## princess_leah (Jul 26, 2006)

You look incredible


----------



## lvgz (Jul 26, 2006)

gorgeous!
and you have lashes to die for!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 26, 2006)

You look great!


----------



## 2_pink (Jul 27, 2006)

Love it!!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 27, 2006)

you look absolutely _flawless_..seriously <3


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow you are so pretty.  Your skin is flawless


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 27, 2006)

i love the way do ur eyes they so clean


----------



## showpuli (Jul 28, 2006)

OMG I'm in love! 
You look amazing! 
Love the lip color, will be checking it out at MAC sat. 
Great job with hair, looks so cute. Fun Fun!


----------



## Isis (Jul 30, 2006)

Doll, you are just stunning in with this look!! I adore your lips!


----------



## babylinda (Jul 31, 2006)

Gorgeous!!! Love it!!


----------



## devin (Jul 31, 2006)

that is one hot look! love it!


----------



## amethystangel (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh you look hot!! You look almost like Christina Aguilera... love the eyes and lipssss...!!!!!!! :ilike:


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 31, 2006)

I <3 it~!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 31, 2006)

absolutely stunning.


----------



## sasse142 (Jul 31, 2006)

wow...you're stunning!


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 1, 2006)

stunning


----------



## bad_doll (Aug 1, 2006)

gorgeous lady! luvn the lip colour


----------



## KJam (Aug 2, 2006)

That look is hot as hell - love the kick the ruby red gives it!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Aug 2, 2006)

this is stunning


----------



## thaliaucla (Aug 2, 2006)

omg you are gorgeous, i love it!


----------



## Katmandu21 (Aug 2, 2006)

My goodness lady!! that is such an ace look on you!


----------



## Pinksweetie (Aug 4, 2006)

I love this look its so pretty u need a tutorial step by step how u did it looks very good!!


----------



## stacey (Aug 4, 2006)

you make me want to hump you. that's freakin hot girl!


----------



## Ariankara (Aug 5, 2006)

Really Good! I think I try it! I like black eye!


----------



## Mrs Scissorhands (Aug 7, 2006)

You're beautiful and great make up


----------



## linkas (Sep 19, 2006)

You look gorgeous! I love the eyes and lips, wow! Tutorial please hehe


----------



## ceelovejay (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow. The first thing I noticed was your skin and had to scroll back up to see what you used.  It's BEAUTIFUL (as well as the eyes).


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 19, 2006)

wooooooow HOTT to the 10th power


----------



## MSadieMommy (Sep 19, 2006)

wow, tutorial please. very goregous


----------



## chrisantiss (Sep 19, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## MACtastic (Sep 20, 2006)

Holy cow!!! Sooo very pretty...wish I could pull off an eye look like that! Very stunning!


----------



## MissM (Sep 20, 2006)

stunning!!!!! love it, it's flawless.


----------



## user79 (Sep 20, 2006)

Just gorgeous.


----------



## Chrystal (Sep 20, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## M (Sep 20, 2006)

Absolutley AMAZING!!! Please post more


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow wow wow...this looks absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Sep 21, 2006)

Gorgeous!!! I love it.


----------



## charkkatz (Sep 21, 2006)

so gorgeous omg i love this color combitnation and just everythign about it.


----------



## Anatevka (Sep 21, 2006)

hubba hubba. :-D


----------



## milamonster (Feb 7, 2007)

this look is gorgeous! you need to do a tut for this


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Feb 7, 2007)

stunning <3


----------



## kradge79 (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, you do such awesome work.  I'm so jealous and impressed at the same time. Beautiful!


----------



## aizacity (Feb 8, 2007)

holy....that's all i can say.


----------



## Renee (Feb 10, 2007)

I love this! You always have great looks! Would love a tutorial from you!


----------



## purplkaret (Feb 10, 2007)

wow everything is beautiful! i especially love the lips!!


----------



## sensuelle (Feb 10, 2007)

wow. you were bored on your day off and u look like THAT! jesus, you must be so gorgeous when you go out or to work cuz you look HOT! Im really loving the makeup!!!


----------



## linziP123 (Feb 10, 2007)

wow looks amazing!


----------



## aligirl (Feb 10, 2007)

You have the  most flawless skin..Too flippin cute





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_Hie. smokey eye today with some lips! 
Here's what I used:::
Face: oil control lotion, studio fix fluid, loose blot powder. 
Cheeks: Slave to Love blush, shimpange MSF
Lips: whirl lipliner, pink plaid lipstick, heartfelt pink lipglass
Eyes: blacktrack fluidline as base (w/ CCB above it). carbon on lid, vanilla pigment as highlight. Ruby Red pigment in the outter corners.
Lingering brow pencil. 
and that's that. 







_


----------

